# Easy/Awesome hydro setup for my tent/600.



## Relentless999 (Jun 21, 2009)

Alright, Im right in the middle of my first grow, and watering soil is a biatch.  It takes too long and Im too lazy/ dont have time for it..
Looking for something automated and it sounds like hydro is for me..

Ive heard a lot of talk about ebb and flow.. Im looking for a badass hydro system, something plug and play would be nice. something simple yet badass.
money doesnt really matter.

ive got a homebox small(2.6x2.6x3.9) with a 400mh in it for veg.. ive got a homebox large(3.2x3.2x6.6) with a 600 in it for flower.. 

what do u guys suggest for me?

Thanks for any and all help!


----------



## smokingjoe (Jun 21, 2009)

how many plants do you want to grow?


Do you have a hole saw, hot knife or soldering iron?


----------



## Relentless999 (Jun 21, 2009)

Ive got a soldering iron and some decent handy man skizillz, but I would rather just buy something that is plug and play..
Id like to always have 5-9 in flowering.. in veg I want prob 2 mothers and the clones that would go into flowering..


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 21, 2009)

If watering some soil is too much..you might want to rethink the whole idea of growing IMO. There is no such thing as "plug-n-play" when it this hobby. hints the marijuana "passion" no offense guy, just being honest. Growing is time consuming and can be a chore at times, no matter which method you choose. But if it's the dirt you fear..I suggest Deep water culture(DWC) if ya want easy.
Good luck.


----------



## Relentless999 (Jun 21, 2009)

so I would probably just have the mothers in the veg chamber right.. just take the clones off the mom and instantly put in flower huh, so I would only need 1 hydro setup for the flower room, and the moms would be in ff of soil.


----------



## Relentless999 (Jun 21, 2009)

ya I really enjoy this hobby, its just im crunched for time and Ive heard hydro is much more automated..


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Jun 21, 2009)

I agree with Turkey about DWC being very hands free, but nothing is completely hands free and in my opinion there is no hydro grow system that is easier than soil.  Even growing in DWC I check ph and nutrient levels on a daily basis.  I have to lug around large resevoirs full of water or at least larger amounts of water than when growing soil.  I use a micro nutrient, a grow nutrient and bloom nutrient, floralicious plus, liquid koolbloom, food grade 35% H2O2, and then of course ph up and down.  The amounts of all of these need to be changed on a weekly basis in flower and are measured to the mililiter.  In addition to ph I have to track total dissolved solids and res temperatures.  Then there is also the equipment itsef that needs to be kept up on, air pumps to check, air lines, air stones, hydroton, and net cups to be cleaned between runs.  
  No offense to the soil growers out there, but I just don't think there is any hydro system out there that is easier to use than soil.


----------



## Relentless999 (Jun 21, 2009)

double post


----------



## Relentless999 (Jun 21, 2009)

i guess its just tiring for me cause I dont have a mother plant and im doing twice as much as I normally will when I have a mother/clones


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 21, 2009)

Relentless999 said:
			
		

> i guess its just tiring for me cause I dont have a mother plant and im doing twice as much as I normally will when I have a mother/clones


I think you have it backwards mang..Keeping a healthy mother tamed and healthy is more work than flowering clones in the long run..Im not trying to discourage or shoot ya down,  just being realistic.


----------



## crizzo357 (Jun 21, 2009)

NYC says it all for me. I use DWC and yes it grows pretty quick, but alot of time in maintaining. changing out res water every week, fresh nutes, ph is checked everyday. temps, lights, its work....isnt every hobby in some way shape or form of work?

Criz


----------



## Relentless999 (Jun 21, 2009)

what are you talking about? lol. right now Im doing twice as many plants bc i know about half will be male.. im saying it will be less work when I dont have to deal with the males and all will just be females.. of course I will have to take care of the mum, but itll be a bonsai so should be small and compact. dont worry, im an experienced mycologist and know I can do it!


----------



## smokingjoe (Jun 21, 2009)

If money is not an issue for you I'd suggest either a flood drain or dwc with the biggest reservoir you can fit in your space and some form of electronic control maintaining pH, water temp, air flow and EC; there are plenty of these devices available commercially.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 21, 2009)

Relentless999 said:
			
		

> what are you talking about? lol. right now Im doing twice as many plants bc i know about half will be male.. im saying it will be less work when I dont have to deal with the males and all will just be females.. of course I will have to take care of the mum, but itll be a bonsai so should be small and compact. dont worry, im an experienced mycologist and know I can do it!



ok good, you'll do fine then, goodluck, I'll be looking out for a journal.


----------



## Relentless999 (Jun 21, 2009)

what is dwc? what companys sell them?


----------



## smokingjoe (Jun 21, 2009)

Deep Water Cultivation, 

Search it here relentless there are plenty of fine examples about.


----------



## Relentless999 (Jun 21, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> ok good, you'll do fine then, goodluck, I'll be looking out for a journal.


ive already got one going! i need to update with pics though.


----------

